# 3/5 HP Craftex Portable mini dust collector is it any good? Vertical bag or horizontal bag?



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi guys

It seems that I have to buy a dust collector and accessories. Man ..my wife is going to kill me ..she does not get very often in my garage but she handles the CC payments..you guys are killing me, you convinced me that I need one of these, my shop is very small tools aligned along a 10' line along a wall, a small router a TS3650 table saw and a Hitachi 10" miter saw.

I set my eyes on this guy, pretty cheap

https://www.busybeetools.com/products/craftex-mini-portable-dust-collector-3-4hp.html

I am trying to understand if it has a filter on it, I am not sure if it is standard
The other options that I have is this one
https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/1-hp-dust-collector/A-p8353237e 199CAD -pretty detailed specs and vertical position
and this one
https://www.amazon.ca/WEN-3401-Collector-12-Gallon-Optional/dp/B07D9YHZ87/ref=sr_1_122?keywords=dust+collector&qid=1575643371&rnid=5264023011&s=hi&sr=1-122 172CAD

The other question that I had is regarding the position of the bag -does it matter (performance wise)?


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

At the infeed and out feed of the collector there should be a grid type screen to protect the impellers from being damaged by sucking in small chunks or pieces of wood. I took them out of mine because they'll plug up using a planer or jointer with the shavings and chips. The bag on these is easy to empty out, and you can turn the bag inside out to shack out after emptying.

I have a HF one that's similar and fits under the bench and out of the way. https://www.harborfreight.com/13-gallon-industrial-portable-dust-collector-31810.html









Had this one for two yrs now, and It works well for me. and keeps the price down. especially if you use a 20% off coupon.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

OK I think I will get that Craftex one
I see you have plywood on floors, I am not sure if you commented in my thread about fixing the garage floor.
How is that working for you? Any humidity under the plywood?


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

I am still baffled by how many guys more skilled than me use vacuums

here is one 



 see toward the end of the video


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

I am watching more youtube vids about this and I just learned that if you exhaust this outside it will cool off your shop in an instant so if you are heating your garage as I do you are in trouble


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I have a tiled floor and not a plywood floor. I have a large Craftman shop vac but very seldom use it. I do have a 6 gallon shop vac that's only used to collect dust from my miter saw and hand held sanders. The HF dust collector I do move the hose from machine to machine. I also use a vacuum cleaner attachment with the HF dust collector to collect the dust, chips and shavings off the floor. The HF dust collector is much quieter than the shop vacs.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

To catch air born dust, I use a Wen 3410 Air Filtration unit.









https://www.amazon.com/WEN-3410-3-Speed-Remote-Controlled-Filtration/dp/B00LPD9BDI/ref=sr_1_1?hvadid=78408977494369&hvbmt=bp&hvdev=c&hvqmt=p&keywords=wen+air+filtration&qid=1576108695&sr=8-1 They're about $109 to $140. Does a good job in my small shop. I think most that stay with shop vacs for the all purpose dust collection, do it because of cost. A shop vac serves a need, but a shop vac is not a all purpose collection system.


----------

